

Google Calendar Charts - dudus
https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery/calendar

======
bloometal
Nice! For those of you that want to play with similar visualizations:
[http://kamisama.github.io/cal-heatmap/](http://kamisama.github.io/cal-
heatmap/) is a pretty nice js module that does this very nicely.

